# Hate to do this but must



## pretzelzy (Jan 9, 2015)

Never thought I would block a member of KP but every time I see her name and comments show up, it makes my KP experience less pleasant. My problem is I don't know how to go about blocking a person. Can anyone help me?

Sad day for me to ask that but my own comfort is at stake.
Thanks.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

pretzelzy said:


> Never thought I would block a member of KP but every time I see her name and comments show up, it makes my KP experience less pleasant. My problem is I don't know how to go about blocking a person. Can anyone help me?
> 
> Sad day for me to ask that but my own comfort is at stake.
> Thanks.


In case you don't know... when you place someone on ignore, you will still see his/her comments on topics that others have created.
the person cannot post on topics you create nor can they send you private messages.
that person's topics will not show up in New/Active Topics or Pictures for you when you click on those tabs (but only for sections that you are subscribed to)
However, if you go to a section that you are NOT subscribed to... that person's topics will show up.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Can’t you just mentally ignore? That’s what I’ve done for years here with posters that only seem to be rude and antagonize. I’ve never actually put anyone on an ignore list. However, buddies for sure. That way when I open KP with only a few minutes to indulge, I can at least check out my “buddies”. They don’t know they’re my buddies. Is there anyway to know if you’re on someone’s buddy list?


----------



## pretzelzy (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks. Gonna' do it now.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

joycevv said:


> Can't you just mentally ignore? That's what I've done for years here with posters that only seem to be rude and antagonize. I've never actually put anyone on an ignore list. However, buddies for sure. That way when I open KP with only a few minutes to indulge, I can at least check out my "buddies". They don't know they're my buddies. Is there anyway to know if you're on someone's buddy list?


If someone is annoying her by sending PM's, the only way to stop it is by ignoring them.
Mentally ignoring is the not the same when you are being bullied or harassed by PMs.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

You get to know whose posts to ignore sooner or later. I just pass them by!


----------



## pretzelzy (Jan 9, 2015)

Kind of comforting in a weird way to know that I'm not the only one who has experienced this. Thanks for the support


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Why don't you just ignore this person's comments? That is much easier than putting someone on ignore. If I don't want to read something, I just don't read it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Naughty Knitter said:


> If someone is annoying her by sending PM's, the only way to stop it is by ignoring them.
> Mentally ignoring is the not the same when you are being bullied or harassed by PMs.


Quite true!

Sorry this is happening, hope you get it taken care of.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

joycevv said:


> Can't you just mentally ignore? That's what I've done for years here with posters that only seem to be rude and antagonize. I've never actually put anyone on an ignore list. However, buddies for sure. That way when I open KP with only a few minutes to indulge, I can at least check out my "buddies". They don't know they're my buddies. Is there anyway to know if you're on someone's buddy list?


Unless someone specifically tells you, no, there's no way to know if you're on someone's buddy list.


----------



## MashaBistitchual (Aug 3, 2016)

Why shouldn't she put that person on the ignore list but skip his/her posts instead? People come to this forum to discuss hobbies they enjoy. If the poster annoys her, I don't see why she'd be regarded as mentally weak for blocking someone if it makes her leisure time more pleasant.


----------



## tulip95630 (Jan 30, 2018)

Sometimes ignoring is easier said than done! Block away!


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Naughty Knitter said:


> If someone is annoying her by sending PM's, the only way to stop it is by ignoring them.
> Mentally ignoring is the not the same when you are being bullied or harassed by PMs.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

Very very true!!

regards

Andy


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

pretzelzy said:


> Kind of comforting in a weird way to know that I'm not the only one who has experienced this. Thanks for the support


I usually just by pass the posts or their comments.

but did in fact also have to use the option to ignore recently, never though it was a good option until needing to prevent them from commenting on a post.

have had some post nasty comments recently, and they don't even know me, after they nasty comment they used the ignore option

seems there are some who will post a nasty comment about someone, put on ignore list so the person they have commented about, who they probably don't even know can't reply to their comment.
that I find wrong, since some can post some very unkind comments about others.

I thought we were adults and knew how to communicate, but seem some look for drama, and enjoy bullying others online being behind a computer.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

mombr4 said:


> I usually just by pass the posts or their comments.
> 
> but did in fact also have to use the option to ignore recently, never though it was a good option until needing to prevent them from commenting on a post.
> 
> ...


This is nothing new - sadly - the biddies have learned how to do this, as its probably the only time that they can have fun.....annoying people....

Using the ignore function is the best way to keep them out of your hair....

regards to all

Andy


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

der_fisherman said:


> This is nothing new - sadly - the biddies have learned how to do this, as its probably the only time that they can have fun.....annoying people....
> 
> Using the ignore function is the best way to keep them out of your hair....
> 
> ...


Andy, that remark was impolite and uncalled for in this conversation.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

ifangoch said:


> Andy, that remark was impolite and uncalled for in this conversation.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Eichhornchen (Sep 16, 2017)

You shouldn't block anyone! You might not find the information helpful but someone else might. It's not all about you.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

mombr4 said:


> I usually just by pass the posts or their comments.
> 
> but did in fact also have to use the option to ignore recently, never though it was a good option until needing to prevent them from commenting on a post.
> 
> ...


I agree that there are some who don't seem able to make nice comments but are always negative. I try to go by the rule my mother pounded into our heads that if you can't say something nice don't say anything at all. Sure would be a nice way to decide if you are going to comment or not. Do unto others as you would have them do unto you.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes, sad and bad situation. Good news, feeling will fade with time. Ignore if you can’t block.


----------



## MashaBistitchual (Aug 3, 2016)

mombr4 said:


> I usually just by pass the posts or their comments.
> 
> but did in fact also have to use the option to ignore recently, never though it was a good option until needing to prevent them from commenting on a post.
> 
> ...


I know exactly what you mean, but I only get that kind of dirt on Youtube. I've had a MGTOW supporter send me a very nasty PM because I didn't like his demeaning Youtube comment on women. When I wanted to reply back, the computer responded that I had been blocked. There are commenters that go straight up to digging in your profile to find something nasty, too bad for them they could find no nasty fodder. And pretty much everyone must have gotten at least one reply that they should go kill themselves.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Never considered doing this until recently when a post I had got nastily hijacked by mainly two posters who were not at all on topic and using the post to "battle it out" with each other. I put them on an ignore list and don't have to worry about them now. jberg


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> Why don't you just ignore this person's comments? That is much easier than putting someone on ignore. If I don't want to read something, I just don't read it.


Me, too. It is probably too late now, but putting ignore is just advertising that you don't like this person...why let anyone bother you that much? I really cannot think of anyone on KP that I would ignore, and I hope it is not me. Guess we will all know soon. Sad, very sad.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

ifangoch said:


> Andy, that remark was impolite and uncalled for in this conversation.


And?

At least I did not use vile language as some of our "biddy" members do and it is FAR more likely to be the correct thing to do for the overwhelming majority of the members here on KP...

I have you down as a biddy on ignore!! I WONDER WHY!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Got it now?

Andy


----------



## malem (Aug 31, 2017)

Eichhornchen said:


> You shouldn't block anyone! You might not find the information helpful but someone else might. It's not all about you.


??? If you put someone on ignore/block, it doesn't impact anyone's ability to read/respond except yours. You are not blocking them from the site, simply limiting your own interactions with them.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

der_fisherman said:


> And?
> 
> At least I did not use vile language as some of our "biddy" members do and it is FAR more likely to be otherwise the correct to do for the overwhelming majority here on KP...
> 
> ...


With regard to your first paragraph, if a single word can be considered a paragraph, I was pointing out that your comment was not necessary in the context of this conversation, something which you still fail to grasp.

Andy, your second paragraph in your post makes no sense at all so I am unable to reply.

With regard to your third paragraph, no need to wonder - you put me on ignore because I disagreed with you. I wasn't rude, disrespectful or insulting, I just posted a different point of view to yours. If that makes me a biddy in your mind so be it, it's no skin off my nose. However, since you have me on ignore why not do just that instead of trying to make an argument where there isn't one?


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> Why don't you just ignore this person's comments? That is much easier than putting someone on ignore. If I don't want to read something, I just don't read it.


I doesn't stop them sending you obnoxious pms if you don't place them on your ignore list.

The ignore function is your friend. I just wish I'd known how to use it when I first joined the forum as I had a very rude demanding person demand I give her the patterns to my own designs and that I was selfish for not sharing them with her.

So if someone is making someones visits to the forum an unhappy event I say use that 'ignore' function asap.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

malem said:


> ??? If you put someone on ignore/block, it doesn't impact anyone's ability to read/respond except yours. You are not blocking them from the site, simply limiting your own interactions with them.


Accurate and very good common sense to my mind!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

regards

Andy


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Evie RM said:


> Why don't you just ignore this person's comments? That is much easier than putting someone on ignore. If I don't want to read something, I just don't read it.


Placing someone on your ignore list also prevents them from posting on your topics. If they have a history of rude behavior, you might want to stop them from carrying out that rude behavior on your topics. It will also prevent them from sending you PMs. So there are good reasons for using the ignore option. Personally I'd prefer if the ignore option would prevent me from even seeing their posts.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

ifangoch said:


> With regard to your first paragraph, if a single word can be considered a paragraph, I was pointing out that your comment was not necessary in the context of this conversation, something which you still fail to grasp.
> 
> Andy, your second paragraph in your post makes no sense at all so I am unable to reply.
> 
> With regard to your third paragraph, no need to wonder - you put me on ignore because I disagreed with you. I wasn't rude, disrespectful or insulting, I just posted a different point of view to yours. If that makes me a biddy in your mind so be it, it's no skin off my nose. However, since you have me on ignore why not do just that instead of trying to make an argument where there isn't one?


I have simplified the text for you in my original post.

Do you now understand it? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I hope so as making it even simpler for you may be difficult, but I will make an attempt if you still don't understand!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

Andy


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Aisles said:


> I doesn't stop them sending you obnoxious pms if you don't place them on your ignore list.
> 
> The ignore function is your friend. I just wish I'd known how to use it when I first joined the forum as I had a very rude demanding person demand I give her the patterns to my own designs and that I was selfish for not sharing them with her.
> 
> So if someone is making someones visits to the forum an unhappy event I say use that 'ignore' function asap.


PERFECT!!!!!

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

I wish that everyone is as good as yourself in understanding the ignore function and all that it entails.

Great explanation too, that should help many here!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

regards

Andy


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Geezy-peezy, guys!! Take it to the Attic or just stop, please! Please! Very upsetting. Thanks.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I asked this same question and never did get an answer, so I will answer you. click on there name at time left and their page will come up and you have a choice of buddy list or block. There you go.


pretzelzy said:


> Never thought I would block a member of KP but every time I see her name and comments show up, it makes my KP experience less pleasant. My problem is I don't know how to go about blocking a person. Can anyone help me?
> 
> Sad day for me to ask that but my own comfort is at stake.
> Thanks.


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

pretzelzy said:


> Never thought I would block a member of KP but every time I see her name and comments show up, it makes my KP experience less pleasant. My problem is I don't know how to go about blocking a person. Can anyone help me?
> 
> Sad day for me to ask that but my own comfort is at stake.
> Thanks.


I had a person who so upset me with 3 replies to one Kper's post that was rude, uncalled for and not helpful at all (suspects drunk or otherwise not in self control) I put them on ignore in a heartbeat. Don't need that deal with enough of it at work.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> This is nothing new - sadly - the biddies have learned how to do this, as its probably the only time that they can have fun.....annoying people....
> 
> Using the ignore function is the best way to keep them out of your hair....
> 
> ...


Amen ! Very true. Sad but true.
I always wonder how small their lives must be ?


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

.


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Garsh....sure hope it isn't me that is the offender. Now I'm going to be more careful about what I say. Really do NOT want to cause stress for anybody.


----------



## jazzyjude123 (Dec 14, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> And?
> 
> At least I did not use vile language as some of our "biddy" members do and it is FAR more likely to be the correct thing to do for the overwhelming majority of the members here on KP...
> 
> ...


YOU seem to have learned a new word--BIDDIES--and now use it in every post!! Mine to you is Useless--a wretch and useless being!!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

knit4ES said:


> In case you don't know... when you place someone on ignore, you will still see his/her comments on topics that others have created.
> the person cannot post on topics you create nor can they send you private messages.
> that person's topics will not show up in New/Active Topics or Pictures for you when you click on those tabs (but only for sections that you are subscribed to)
> However, if you go to a section that you are NOT subscribed to... that person's topics will show up.


Thanks for the clarification. I learned that the unpleasant way when I finally caved and began using the ignore list. I decided half a loaf is better than none ;~D.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

jazzyjude123 said:


> YOU seem to have learned a new word--BIDDIES--and now use it in every post!! Mine to you is Useless--a wretch and useless being!!


der fisherman is a couple of years behind the times in beginning to use that word; it's far from new. He seems mesmerized by it, does he not?


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Louette said:


> Amen ! Very true. Sad but true.
> I always wonder how small their lives must be ?


You and I are not alone here with that thought!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

Many thanks

Andy


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

jazzyjude123 said:


> YOU seem to have learned a new word--BIDDIES--and now use it in every post!! Mine to you is Useless--a wretch and useless being!!


Would you prefer the old word, "Coven"?

I don't mind which myself, both are true!!

Its really hilarious that the people I have on ignore, are the most vociferous and rude, particularly on topics where they are not blocked!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

The areas of "rudeness" for the biddies are getting smaller and smaller each and every day....

Wonderful :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

Andy


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

tulip95630 said:


> Sometimes ignoring is easier said than done! Block away!


I have "ignored" 3 and i am enjoying the forum again. It's ok to choose who you engage with.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

cattdages said:


> I have "ignored" 3 and i am enjoying the forum again. It's ok to choose who you engage with.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

I hope i’m Not irritating anyone.


----------



## 6catsplus1 (Jul 18, 2017)

Naughty Knitter said:


> If someone is annoying her by sending PM's, the only way to stop it is by ignoring them.
> Mentally ignoring is the not the same when you are being bullied or harassed by PMs.


Good point. I had never thought about that as it's never happened to me.


----------



## Swiss Miss (Nov 5, 2016)

It is very easy to just generally ignore all rude comments. Just pass over them and say, oh well!


----------



## Constance BS (Oct 3, 2016)

Ive never seen any nasty comments, I wonder why?


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Aisles said:


> I doesn't stop them sending you obnoxious pms if you don't place them on your ignore list.
> 
> The ignore function is your friend. I just wish I'd known how to use it when I first joined the forum as I had a very rude demanding person demand I give her the patterns to my own designs and that I was selfish for not sharing them with her.
> 
> So if someone is making someones visits to the forum an unhappy event I say use that 'ignore' function asap.


I have not had any rude or nasty PM's. If I started getting PM's that were of this nature, then I would definitely use the ignore function. I would not use it on the regular KP forum as I can skip by and ignore what I don't want to read. PM's would be the only exception.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

joycevv said:


> Can't you just mentally ignore? That's what I've done for years here with posters that only seem to be rude and antagonize. I've never actually put anyone on an ignore list. However, buddies for sure. That way when I open KP with only a few minutes to indulge, I can at least check out my "buddies". They don't know they're my buddies. Is there anyway to know if you're on someone's buddy list?


That is what I do.


----------



## jazzyjude123 (Dec 14, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> Would you prefer the old word, "Coven"?
> 
> I don't mind which myself, both are true!!
> 
> ...


I'm not rude or vociferous or a biddie or in a coven. You don't know me and I certainly don't want to know you. You offer your opinions on CRAFT sites of which you do none. What does that say about YOU? Most of us know the answer to that question. You should take a hard look in the mirror and see who you really are--the person we see--duffus.


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Since you asked and was given some useful answers, did you notice how some people have their own agenda on YOUR original post? When you see somebody jump in and takes a sharp turn (and I do not mean a different opinion), this is the perfect reason to ignore them. They can do it to others, not to you. If we all do it to the few who mess up with the honor system of responding to the topic, we will clean the house of KP.
Just by looking at this thread I put one person on the ignore list. Do not want him/her on any thread I start, and I started very few of them.


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

jazzyjude123 said:


> I'm not rude or vociferous or a biddie or in a coven. You don't know me and I certainly don't want to know you. You offer your opinions on CRAFT sites of which you do none. What does that say about YOU? Most of us know the answer to that question. You should take a hard look in the mirror and see who you really are--the person we see--duffus.


And this argument presents the reason to ignore.
Why would I want on a craft site a person who is not interested in crafts???


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

pretzelzy said:


> Kind of comforting in a weird way to know that I'm not the only one who has experienced this. Thanks for the support


 Oh, yes,- you are not the only one here, who experienced this !.. There are several here with mental problems , commenting without any knowledge, what they are talking about !.. :sm23: :sm22: :sm25:


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Eichhornchen said:


> You shouldn't block anyone! You might not find the information helpful but someone else might. It's not all about you.


What information you expect from "crazy" people ?.. I didn't notice if they helped anyone,- did you ?..


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Fialka said:


> Oh, yes,- you are not the only one here, who experienced this !.. There are several here with mental problems , commenting without any knowledge, what they are talking about !.. :sm23: :sm22: :sm25:


I have to step in here!! My grandson has a lack of mental aquity and you have no place on KP on this subject! Go somewhere else with your comments! 
At least, have the decency to take it to the Attic. Since when are you an expert on mental problems? You must validate your expertise before judging. Are you a Dr.? Of course not...just a know-it all. Shame on you!


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> I have to step in here!! My grandson has a lack of mental aquity and you have no place on KP on this subject! Go somewhere else with your comments!
> At least, have the decency to take it to the Attic. Since when are you an expert on mental problems? You must validate your expertise before judging. Are you a Dr.? Of course not...just a know-it all. Shame on you!


 Now tell me , why your grandson didn't post his knitted or crocheted stuff here for us ? I would like to see before judging ! I am very sorry for your mental health and you need to see a real doctor,- not me ! Good luck to you and your grandson !


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

hildy3 said:


> I have to step in here!! My grandson has a lack of mental aquity and you have no place on KP on this subject! Go somewhere else with your comments!
> At least, have the decency to take it to the Attic. Since when are you an expert on mental problems? You must validate your expertise before judging. Are you a Dr.? Of course not...just a know-it all. Shame on you!


I feel for you, but you take something that is not about you, or your grandson, whom I am sure you love, too personally.
There are nuts here and burrying your head in the virtual sand does not help.
Some people walk and don't see the uneven pavement. Ignorance is not bliss in this case.
People need to be aware.
If you take the time and look at the profile of the man who tried to take over this thread (I highly recommend it to all)and made it about a group in the attic, you will see what I mean. 
Anybody who is not interested in crafts who posts here daily is lacking something. Maybe a screw, maybe a life.
No need for a diploma "read a character".


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I only learnt of the ignore feature a few weeks back....I don't have any in my list


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

Seems to me from what I have been reading that the person doesn't want to read the other person's posts. If the person is not sending private messages then the only way around is to ignore. I have read some rather rude comments on here,but why would people be any different just because they're on a craft/ hobby forum?
Sometimes I feel compelled to comment, but mostly I just skip past if I find myself getting annoyed..


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

missmarychristine said:


> Seems to me from what I have been reading that the person doesn't want to read the other person's posts. If the person is not sending private messages then the only way around is to ignore. I have read some rather rude comments on here, but why would people be any different just because they're on a craft/ hobby forum?
> Sometimes I feel compelled to comment, but mostly *I just skip past if I find myself getting annoyed*..


You, missmarychristine, are a very wise person. Kudos!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

imashelefrat said:


> I feel for you, but you take something that is not about you, or your grandson, whom I am sure you love, too personally.
> There are nuts here and burying your head in the virtual sand does not help.
> Some people walk and don't see the uneven pavement. Ignorance is not bliss in this case.
> People need to be aware.
> ...


For the benefit of those who don't know how to go view a KPer's profile, follow this link to his: http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-profile?usernum=118465


----------



## jaygee28 (Jan 16, 2014)

Andy, that last post to you is a good example of what to ignore. I would. 
On another note, I don’t know when you changed your (oh fine, I can’t think of the word but you know what I mean),
Your picture - and I must comment on what a nice looking man you are. I am 89 yrs old, soon to be 90. So, I hope none of the biddies try to make something of it, just a simple compliment! My age is a good excuse for not remembering the word,but in the middle of the night I will get it! : :sm02:


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

Eichhornchen said:


> You shouldn't block anyone! You might not find the information helpful but someone else might. It's not all about you.


Why not, when certain persons have said you're too bitter, 
or you've insulted too many of my friends. 
I've extended the olive branch to these 
persons only to have them beat me with the
aforementioned branch.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

jazzyjude123 said:


> I'm not rude or vociferous or a biddie or in a coven. You don't know me and I certainly don't want to know you. You offer your opinions on CRAFT sites of which you do none. What does that say about YOU? Most of us know the answer to that question. You should take a hard look in the mirror and see who you really are--the person we see--duffus.


A very poor answer.......

Many here need help with their computers, their knitting machines, associated electrics and electronics. I also own 3 Brother machines and an AYAB interface. I also make pictures in wool on a machine....

I have saved many here from expensive mistakes and allowed them to get their machines running without an expensive visit to a repair facility!!

But you are so ignorant simply in the fact that you did not even know that much!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

Hilarious!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

Andy


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

jaygee28 said:


> Andy, that last post to you is a good example of what to ignore. I would.
> On another note, I don't know when you changed your (oh fine, I can't think of the word but you know what I mean),
> Your picture - and I must comment on what a nice looking man you are. I am 89 yrs old, soon to be 90. So, I hope none of the biddies try to make something of it, just a simple compliment! My age is a good excuse for not remembering the word,but in the middle of the night I will get it! : :sm02:


What a pleasant post, you stand head and shoulders above the plebs here. Many thanks for your very kind words (which you did a really good job of by the way! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: ).

I usually get such posts as PMs, because some here are, rightly, afraid of attracting unwanted attention from the biddies!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

Actually, I was originally asked by someone here for a Photo, so I put my "mug" as my Avatar picture, intending to replace it with one of my dog's pictures a week or so later.

But one of the nasty, vile biddies here immediately DEMANDED that I remove it as it made her feel sick!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

So its staying!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I trust that she is still being sick, day after day!

Another biddy demanded that I not post lines of "emojis", she didn't like them, so she/they get long lines of them, every time I post..... :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I hope it prevents them reading my posts and all other posts with emojis!!

They are apparently SO CLEVER, but they simply haven't caught on yet..... :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

Many thanks again for you kind words

Regards

Andy


----------



## MashaBistitchual (Aug 3, 2016)

Andy, if you believe that this forum is the only time these biddies can have fun, then be a good guy and stop trolling them. If you don't understand why your responders are so pissy, go look up the definition of "biddy".
Yes, there are some cantankerous members here (like the one who felt insulted because a family friend wouldn't take his baseball cap off in her house), but most KPers are very nice. If you want to argue, go to Youtube.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

MashaBistitchual said:


> Andy, if you believe that this forum is the only time these biddies can have fun, then be a good guy and stop trolling them. If you don't understand why your responders are so pissy, go look up the definition of "biddy".
> Yes, there are some cantankerous members here (like the one who felt insulted because a family friend wouldn't take his baseball cap off in her house), but most KPers are very nice. If you want to argue, go to Youtube.


You did not understand my post it would seem.....nor the (not so) hidden warnings it contained either!!!:sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

Your problem 100%.:sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

But please try to remember for the future, only biddies start to tell people what to do on websites, AND EXPECT THEM TO DO IT!!!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

Got it now maybe?

Andy

PS. A suggestion only, simply try telling ANY of the biddies what to do in the way you want me to react (apparently!) and see where that gets you!!!:sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: DUUHHH!!

Do have a great Sunday!!


----------



## MashaBistitchual (Aug 3, 2016)

You are absolutely right, I will no longer feed the troll


----------



## jazzyjude123 (Dec 14, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> A very poor answer.......
> 
> Many here need help with their computers, their knitting machines, associated electrics and electronics. I also own 3 Brother machines and an AYAB interface. I also make pictures in wool on a machine....
> 
> ...


Maybe you would like to share some of your creations. I for one would like to see them. IF,you have helped someone repair their machine that's great. It's the snide name calling remarks that I take exception too. The THEY started it explanation doesn't cut it.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Don't feel badly about blocking those who are nasty or disgusting or never have anything nice to say! I've blocked two and I am thrilled I Don't have to hear from them personally. What a relief it is!! Go do it!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jazzyjude123 said:


> Maybe you would like to share some of your creations. I for one would like to see them. IF,you have helped someone repair their machine that's great. It's the snide name calling remarks that I take exception too. *The THEY started it explanation doesn't cut it.*


It never worked for me as a child, nor for my children when they were children. It certainly shouldn't work for anyone who is presumably an adult.


----------



## MashaBistitchual (Aug 3, 2016)

JlsH said:


> I hope i'm Not irritating anyone.


Yes, you are! Your bobcat is looking at me funny.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MashaBistitchual said:


> Yes, you are! Your bobcat is looking at me funny.


. :sm23:


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Have not YET used the ignore button. Even some of the more “abrasive” posters have valuable information to impart from time to time, one (who is not participating in this thread) comes readily to mind.

I have learned to recognize avatars (occasionally switched but I find them very useful) I glance at the avatar, if it is someone I don’t care much for, I read the first few words, if it is a kind or helpful post I read it in total. If it is not, I skip to the next post. With practise it becomes easier. Now when an unkind and ongoing exchange occurs on an otherwise pleasant thread, I just don’t read the entries from those involved. 

I know this won’t work for everyone but I don’t want to miss valuable knitting information or social interaction just because of a personality conflict. But having said that, I have read some intentionally cruel posts that have made me put people on my own “watch list”. And had those cruel things been said directly to or about me, I would have used the ignore button. The only reason I try to take a more tolerant approach in these cases is that I am not an original member and don’t know the history behind these exchanges.

I live in a small community where a certain amount of forced civility is required to survive and thrive. So my approach on KP is much the same. I will be civil, but severely limit my time in your presence. Attack me or mine and all gloves are off.

So to the OP, if using the ignore function is what you need to do make KP a more pleasurable experience for your self, use it. Each of us customizes KP to some extent to make it fit our own needs and wants. So customize away and make it work for you.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

jazzyjude123 said:


> Maybe you would like to share some of your creations. I for one would like to see them. IF,you have helped someone repair their machine that's great. It's the snide name calling remarks that I take exception too. The THEY started it explanation doesn't cut it.


I ma not "proud enough" of what I/we have achieved at this time, and even if I was happy in myself (has to be perfect), I am not the type of person that starts putting pictures of my results on an open forum, ever. Ideas get "borrowed".... :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

Furthermore, I/we are aiming eventually for a small business idea that I am sharing with a partner, we do not want anyone picking up on the idea before we get properly started!!

Even if it takes off, I will still not be sharing any of it here on KP (or any other Forum!) either....for the reasons mentioned above....

Generally speaking, I limit my pictures to myself (one) on my avatar and several of my pets. No other pictures of anything personal, and especially not family or friends....Though some here are simply not careful enough to my mind, but thats their choice!!

Nowadays it seems there are too many snarky copycats and some other outright dangerous people "lurking" on the web for unwary posters of private information. Every day one of them tries to get information from myself or others here.....Nosey Parkers all of them...... :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

You seem to be possibly one of them!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Or do you see your queries in another light? And apparently you believe that your remarks are NOT snide??? DUUHHH

Mine are "SARCASM" by the way, but it may have "gone over your head!" :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: There is some of it here too!!

Please be a "dear", and go and poke your nose into someone Elsie's private business, simply leave me alone!

Or simply learn some good manners if you want to converse with me again, OK? I will have no time for you anymore......unless you get rude again of course, then I will MAKE TIME!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

Andy


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

luvrcats said:


> Don't feel badly about blocking those who are nasty or disgusting or never have anything nice to say! I've blocked two and I am thrilled I Don't have to hear from them personally. What a relief it is!! Go do it!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

KateLyn11 said:


> Have not YET used the ignore button. Even some of the more "abrasive" posters have valuable information to impart from time to time, one (who is not participating in this thread) comes readily to mind.


That information is still available to you if you ever need it, whether you ignore them, or they you, or both!!

I personally have always checked carefully from my own point of view and I can say with hand on heart that there is nothing "hidden" that I may need.

Basically, you only lose the power to post on their topics, or they on yours (get someone else to ask your question for you is what I would do!), or the sending of PMs......

But most of the really nasty ones on KP have very little to offer us all anyway, thats where they concentrate their abilities, nastiness.....I always check back to see if they have done anything interesting....always a waste of my time really.....

Have a great day

Andy


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

If only sarcasm would burn calories.


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

der_fisherman said:


> I ma not "proud enough" of what I/we have achieved at this time, and even if I was happy in myself (has to be perfect), I am not the type of person that starts putting pictures of my results on an open forum, ever. Ideas get "borrowed".... :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Furthermore, I/we are aiming eventually for a small business idea that I am sharing with a partner, we do not want anyone picking up on the idea before we get properly started!!
> 
> ...


So,
You wouldn't show your crafts, that you are so good at. But you go on this site for the stimulting and polite discussions? To look at others' ideas?
Oh, I forgot, you come here to save others costly repairs and to yell from the rooftops your brilliant ideas. What a gem. I forgot, you love smart women. You came to the right place. Start listening to them and not hijack a simple statement and question.
The first lesson for the OP would be to ignore you, so you do not do this on her post.
I usually ignore you, now I thought that this is a good example whom to put on the ignore list.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

crochetknit Deb said:


> If only sarcasm would burn calories.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

Technically seen, it probably does! But simply not enough!!

Thanks for the great laugh!!

regards

Andy


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

imashelefrat said:


> So, You wouldn't show your crafts, that you are so good at.


Is English maybe not your primary language? Read what I wrote (with a slight mistake, just swap the two letters around!! Its really very easy!!)

I wrote, first line:- "I ma not "proud enough" of what I/we have achieved at this time," (should have been "I am not")

Quite the opposite of what you understood!!! DUUHHH :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: You are just looking for an online fight, just as the trolls do when they have a BAD day!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

You are apparently another snarky person, who has not got the manners of a new born baby!!! How sad for you.....

Therefore, to help you to possibly change your life around, I have searched out a T-Shirt motto for you, one from a very great man.

I hope most sincerely, that you understand and make use of it in your life.

It is one that I have always believed in....especially when in 1965, as a 19 year old in the RN, I actually stood guard at his funeral. A really great honour!!

TIP! Start by ignoring me in all respects......and please remember to take your medicine as ordered..... :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

Andy


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

der_fisherman said:


> Is English maybe not your primary language? Read what I wrote (with a slight mistake, just swap the two letters around!! Its really very easy!!)
> 
> I wrote, first line:- "I ma not "proud enough" of what I/we have achieved at this time," (should have been "I am not")
> 
> ...


How do you say in your language?
The pot is calling the kettle black.
Enjoy the life you don't have.
Over and out.


----------



## jazzyjude123 (Dec 14, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


YOU ARE FULL of yourself!! I was asking as a crafter. Your response tells me you've done NOTHING--spewing hot air once again!!! I don't want to know you or anything about you. I was being interested in your craft--not like you sticking your nose in everyones business and offering unasked for advice. I wasn't being snarky,that's your paranoid personality. Reread your post. You're paranoid about everything and someone wanting to steal your ideas,personal information. You're already compadres with the expert--amy, glen girl or whoever she is at the moment. Run and hide--DANGER!! DANGER!! Good luck with your endeavors in life,as long as they don't include us. I will now ask the same of you, please quit bothering us and we will quit bothering you. But I suppose yours is a one way street. Oh yes REGARDS ANDY


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

der_fisherman said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> Technically seen, it probably does! But simply not enough!!
> 
> ...


You're welcomed!


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

imashelefrat said:


> How do you say in your language?
> The pot is calling the kettle black.
> Enjoy the life you don't have.
> Over and out.


You apparently (to my mind) fit the profile of a typical troll/APD sufferer, only they believe they know ALL about other people, in reality, making it up in their twisted little mind things they wish for, to try and harm others. But we all have to be aware that they cannot "help" themselves, being driven to be nasty by their afflictions.

For 1000s of years, they were called witches. They also believed they could do nasty things to others simply by wishing it on people! They usually ended up being burnt at the stake or similar!!

But anyone today with a modicum of common sense, knows that they were powerless, just as the trolls of today are also completely powerless.....

True trolls are just nasty vicious vile people, also called sociopaths (APD sufferers).

The Book, "The Sociopath Next Door" by Martha Stout, is an excellent book, which covers such people rather well. She estimates that as many as 4 in every 100 people are Sociopaths (from my memory!), whereas only 1 in 100 are thought to be Psychopaths. So trolls/APD sufferers are nothing special!!

Sociopaths/trolls themselves apparently "revel" in being nasty, with or without reason. They also do not in any way understand their "illness", sadly for them, so they do not seek out professional help, simply because they do not believe they are ill......sadly.....

Also, they tend to out themselves in the way they pick on others, often while online, just to leave a bad taste in the mouths of others.....BUT IF ANYONE REPLIES TO THEM IN A CRITICAL MANNER, THEY TAKE IT THAT THE OTHER PERSON STARTED THE TROUBLE!!!!

Imagination working again in the wrong direction!!

Andy


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

jazzyjude123 said:


> der_fisherman wrote:
> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:





jazzyjude123 said:


> YOU ARE FULL of yourself!! I was asking as a crafter. Your response tells me you've done NOTHING--spewing hot air once again!!! I don't want to know you or anything about you. I was being interested in your craft--not like you sticking your nose in everyones business and offering unasked for advice. I wasn't being snarky,that's your paranoid personality. Reread your post. You're paranoid about everything and someone wanting to steal your ideas,personal information. You're already compadres with the expert--amy, glen girl or whoever she is at the moment. Run and hide--DANGER!! DANGER!! Good luck with your endeavors in life,as long as they don't include us. I will now ask the same of you, please quit bothering us and we will quit bothering you. But I suppose yours is a one way street. Oh yes REGARDS ANDY


I still wonder why certain people are so negatively affected by a line of emojis.......But you are one of them apparently......

Then you go off on a wild tangent!!

....and you imagine that I have a problem!!! WOW!!

I hope your medicines start working......AND SOON!! Best wishes for a speedy recovery!!!

Andy

PS. Her original post can be seen here:-

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531963-6.html#12202121


----------



## Momto8 (Feb 14, 2017)

der_fisherman said:


> You apparently (to my mind) fit the profile of a typical troll/APD sufferer, only they believe they know ALL about other people, in reality, making it up in their twisted little mind things they wish for, to try and harm others. But we all have to be aware that they cannot "help" themselves, being driven to be nasty by their afflictions.
> 
> For 1000s of years, they were called witches. They also believed they could do nasty things to others simply by wishing it on people! They usually ended up being burnt at the stake or similar!!
> 
> ...


Wow, you sound like a Grandiose, Narcissistic, Misogynist....

Ways to Spot a Misogynist

Men who hate women may not consciously realize it. But their actions reveal them

The misogynists. You may have heard of them. But what you may not realize is that they can be anywhere around you. They are notoriously hard to spot. They do not come with a label attached, and they may even come across as pro-woman.

In most cases, misogynists do not even know that they hate women. Misogyny is typically an unconscious hatred that men form early in life, often as a result of a trauma involving a female figure they trusted. An abusive or negligent mother, sister, teacher or girlfriend can plant a seed deep down in their brain's subcortical matter.

Once planted, this seed will germinate and begin to grow, the tiny root working its way into the fear processing and memory areas of the brain as its tiny stem works its way into frontal areas of the brain, affecting emotion and rational decision-making.

The first signs of misogyny are barely noticeable, but with additional exposure to neglect, abuse, or lack of treatment, this behavioral seeding will grow larger and more prominent. But even when the misogyny reaches maturity and the tendency toward acting with hatred toward women can no longer be controlled, the misogynist and the women around him will often fail to notice the condition until it's too late.

The following traits are typical of the misogynist:

He will zero in on a woman and choose her as his target. Her natural defenses may be down because he's flirtatious, exciting, fun, and charismatic at first.

As time goes on, he begins to reveal a Jekyll & Hyde personality. He may change quickly from irresistible to rude, and from rude back to irresistible.

He will make promises to women and often fail to keep them. With men, on the other hand, he will almost always keep his word.

He will be late for appointments and dates with women, but be quite punctual with men.

His behavior toward women in general is grandiose, cocky, controlling, and self-centered.

He is extremely competitive, especially with women. If a woman does better than him socially or professionally, he feels terrible. If a man does better, he may have mixed feelings about it but he is able to look at the situation objectively.

He will unknowingly treat women differently from men in workplace and social settings, allowing men various liberties for which he will criticize female colleagues or friends.

He will be prepared (unconsciously) to use anything within his power to make women feel miserable.

Women haters (unconsciously) get off on treating women badly. Every time they can put down a woman or hurt her feelings, they unconsciously feel good because deep down in their hidden brain, their bad behavior is rewarded with a dose of the pleasure chemical dopamine-which makes them want to repeat the behavior again and again.

Taken in part from here. 
https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/the-mysteries-love/201502/12-ways-spot-misogynist

The Grandiose/Overt Narcissist

Grandiose narcissism includes a desire to maintain a pretentious self-image, an exhibitionistic tendency and a strong need for the admiration of others. (12) These narcissists tend to be truly confident and are known to be dominant. Self-esteem isn't an issue with this type.

The grandiose type is more likely to be part of what psychologist call "The Dark Trio." This trio includes narcissism, Machiavellianism (the manipulation and exploitation of others for personal interest, with no remorse) and psychopathy, a condition characterized by impulsiveness, antisocial behavior, selfishness, callousness and lack of remorse.

Classic Signs of a Narcissist
In "Dangerous Personalities," author and FBI profiler Joe Navarro lists five common narcissism traits. They include:

1. Egocentric

Looking good in every sense is vital to someone with narcissistic personality disorder. Other egocentric signs of narcissism include:

A childlike need to be the center of attention
Arriving late to meetings and parties
Name dropping
Presenting themselves as highly accomplished, even if they haven't accomplished much, sustaining an image of perfection
Placing blame on others when there's a setback
Holding grudges
2. Overvalues Self, Devalues Others

Because narcissists view themselves as special and unique, narcissistic personalities tend to see everyone else as either marginal or inferior. Narcissists are classical bullies. And get this, as the number of narcissists is on the rise in the general population, bullying is on the rise, too.

Sometimes the digs are subtle. Navarro points out an example: At a cookout, a narcissist might say things like, "No steaks; only hamburgers?" loudly enough for all your guests to hear. That person doesn't care how you feel; narcissists thrive by belittling others. Other signs include:

Putting other people down to elevate themselves (aka, bullying)
Belittling spouses or children in front of people
Frequently berating waiters, waitresses, serving staff publicly
3. Instead of Empathy, You'll Find Arrogance and Entitlement

Navarro explains that while most of us learn as children how to understand others' feelings and how our actions impact people, narcissists tend to have little ability to sympathize or understand the feelings of others. The more you talk to someone with narcissistic personality disorder, the more you get the impression that person doesn't care much about you. Other signs of narcissism include:

Lacking of empathy
Viewing needs, sickness or mistakes in others as weakness
4. Takes Shortcuts, Bends the Rules and Violates Boundaries

People with narcissistic personality disorder often feel they don't have to work as hard as others or that they don't have to play by the rules. Other signs of a narcissist include:

Lying about past accomplishments or credentials (or embellishing them)
Having affairs without remorse
Pushing the envelope with people, laws, rules and social norms
Often don't apologize (or have trouble apologizing sincerely) when they're caught breaking the rules or hurting others
5. Needs Control

A narcissist often lands in a profession like law, medicine, politics or a high-level executive position, Navarro points out. Other narcissistic signs include:

Often seeking jobs that bring power and authority
Seeking positions where they can control others
Controlling a spouse by managing all finances


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

der_fisherman said:


> You apparently (to my mind) fit the profile of a typical troll/APD sufferer, only they believe they know ALL about other people, in reality, making it up in their twisted little mind things they wish for, to try and harm others. But we all have to be aware that they cannot "help" themselves, being driven to be nasty by their afflictions.
> 
> For 1000s of years, they were called witches. They also believed they could do nasty things to others simply by wishing it on people! They usually ended up being burnt at the stake or similar!!
> 
> ...


Der dreck has spoken. Get a life. Get out of your father's basement where you live and have too much time on your hands. Can't wait for administration to wake up.
Now, run again and write a tirade. No wonder there are no women in your life. That's why you are on a mostly women site, to take revenge. Guys, if you are normal we all love your presence here.


----------



## MashaBistitchual (Aug 3, 2016)

I think Andy has met his match. The only thing missing in the comeback is 20 emojis, but the length of the reply fits. It's pretty sad that a person won't reply to polite requests with at least a bit of politeness, but instead throws out a page of insults, annoying emojis and an invitation to ignore his message. Idon't agree with all forum ideas / patterns either, but there's a polite way to express an opinion, even a blunt one, without putting someone down.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

imashelefrat said:


> Der dreck has spoken. Get a life. Get out of your father's basement where you live and have too much time on your hands.
> *Can't wait for administration to wake up.*
> Now, run again and write a tirade. No wonder there are no women in your life. That's why you are on a mostly women site, to take revenge. Guys, if you are normal we all love your presence here.


The only comment you made that was not unfriendly, not rude and not the real truth, is the one I have marked bold!! I too also hope that Admin picks up on the trolls here, simply by reading their posts, and takes some really strong action to prevent such happenings!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: It cannot happen too soon for many here.....

In fact, other than that one sentence, the rest of your post is laughable and really pathetic. Childish even....If asked previously, I would have said that it was impossible for anyone (other than yourself of course!) to be so sadly and so badly wrongly and totally misinformed....

BUT THATS THE SORT OF THINGS YOU WISH TO HAPPEN TO PEOPLE THAT "OPPOSE" THE TROLLS!!:sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

Really sad to be so pitiful!!

You should have understood by now that ONLY trolls, ADP suffers and sociopaths THINK that they can IMAGINE facts and SUDDENLY make them TRUE!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

Totally funny for the rest of us! Which is of course a bonus for the really nice "majority" on KP!!

But you really do need to realise, that with such crude comments, you "OUT" your true character to all your readers.....

But as none of the other biddies realise it, why should you?

Andy

PS. I just had a great idea about you, would you like me to make my own guesses about your life story? Basically doing exactly what you are trying to do to me? I rather fancy doing just that, suddenly!! You will be my inspiration of how internet trolls live!! :sm19: :sm19: :sm19: :sm19:

*So give me an answer please!* Either yes or no, or even more, if you are in the mood to rant!!

I will do my best to make my truths far better and FAR MORE ACCURATE than your poor fabrications, OK!! We have to keep our readers happy!!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: This will be great fun for us both!!


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

der_fisherman said:


> The only comment you made that was not unfriendly, not rude and not the real truth, is the one I have marked bold!! I too also hope that Admin picks up on the trolls here, simply by reading their posts, and takes some really strong action to prevent such happenings!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: It cannot happen too soon for many here.....
> 
> In fact, other than that one sentence, the rest of your post is laughable and really pathetic. Childish even....If asked previously, I would have said that it was impossible for anyone (other than yourself of course!) to be so sadly and so badly wrongly and totally misinformed....
> 
> ...


And I was worried about you. Welcome back Her Andy. What happened,? Your research and volunteer work-helping people on KP kept you busy?
Just to make it clear: you lose my attention with you tedious answers, so, I do not read them. I read too much in the past of your trash. Sorry that I did not respond earlier
You take advantage of a site of sweet and generous people. You are one of the rotten, good for nothing, low-life, no-life.
How is that for you? Every thread that your name shows up is ruined. You take revenge where nobody did you any harm. So what if the attic dwellers want nothing to do with you. They are smarter than the very few who are impressed by your vitriolic rants.
This is my best advice, take it or leave it: get out of your basement, find friends- if possible not like minded and get a life. Time to go back to kindergarten and learn life skills. Were you too smart for the sandbox? Did you skip a grade?


----------



## jazzyjude123 (Dec 14, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> The only comment you made that was not unfriendly, not rude and not the real truth, is the one I have marked bold!! I too also hope that Admin picks up on the trolls here, simply by reading their posts, and takes some really strong action to prevent such happenings!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: It cannot happen too soon for many here.....
> 
> In fact, other than that one sentence, the rest of your post is laughable and really pathetic. Childish even....If asked previously, I would have said that it was impossible for anyone (other than yourself of course!) to be so sadly and so badly wrongly and totally misinformed....
> 
> ...


IT'S learned another word Troll. Biddies and Trolls. You are the one who makes up things about people and thinks that makes it fact. Read your own comment as to what you are. Your spirit is UGLY and there is no cure for stupid. Your arm chair psychiatry needs to be used on yourself to make you human. Look in the mirror with an open mind and see what we all see Der Dumkupt


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

imashelefrat said:


> And I was worried about you. Welcome back Her Andy. What happened,? Your research and volunteer work-helping people on KP kept you busy?
> Just to make it clear: you lose my attention with you tedious answers, so, I do not read them. I read too much in the past of your trash. Sorry that I did not respond earlier
> You take advantage of a site of sweet and generous people. You are one of the rotten, good for nothing, low-life, no-life.
> How is that for you? Every thread that your name shows up is ruined. You take revenge where nobody did you any harm. So what if the attic dwellers want nothing to do with you. They are smarter than the very few who are impressed by your vitriolic rants.
> This is my best advice, take it or leave it: get out of your basement, find friends- if possible not like minded and get a life. Time to go back to kindergarten and learn life skills. Were you too smart for the sandbox? Did you skip a grade?


"The lady doth protest too much methinks!" [William Shakespeare]

You read everything I write, your problems are that you don't fully understand it though!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

Which does not surprise me in the least, as I feel that I know so much about you, just from your posts!! For instance, IQ being the least of your problems. I would imagine too many marriages/relationships. Children are also a problem I would guess.....

You have no idea about where I come from, though you think you do. All information on that subject that I have shared on KP, by the way....

Your spelling is often appalling, showing either a very poor education, or simply a failure to comprehend....Apparently, using a spell checker is beyond you! And your grammar construction is often poor.....

Is that enough, or should I carry on?

Andy

PS. If you don't like it, bad luck! But you need to stop doing two things first, stop reading my posts, and stop answering them!! Both of which make you look simple.....

Remember, I will ALWAYS reply, in the same manner that you started, that I will continue in, back to you!!


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

jazzyjude123 said:


> IT'S learned another word Troll. Biddies and Trolls. You are the one who makes up things about people and thinks that makes it fact. Read your own comment as to what you are. Your spirit is UGLY and there is no cure for stupid. Your arm chair psychiatry needs to be used on yourself to make you human. Look in the mirror with an open mind and see what we all see Der Dumkupt


Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha

You (and I) still have our sense of humour!!

The differences are probably not obvious to you, *but I make a simple analysis from what people write about others*, as trolls are well known for making suppositions about other how people are, writing them,and therefore they are then at their most obvious!! I can supply you with IoT links that will demonstrate that, as there are many websites that describe the actions of trolls!! Here is a good place to start:-

https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/your-online-secrets/201409/internet-trolls-are-narcissists-psychopaths-and-sadists

Look here are some examples that I have just taken from your post to me!!:-

*IT'S learned another word Troll. Biddies and Trolls.* Awful grammar, a comma is needed instead of a full stop, even then its still not right only 8 words and so many mistakes!!.....

My grammar is not perfect after living here so long! Oh, by the way, just so you REALLY KNOW, I have been using the word troll for APD affected people for a long long time. Biddy too, but I was not the first on KP to do that, I used to use the word Coven before!! Either are good!!

*Your spirit is UGLY and there is no cure for stupid.* How can you know anything about my spirit or my IQ, completely impossible, BUT YOU THINK YOU DO! That is a strong sign of "antisocial personality disorder". At least you know that you have no cure for your IQ, now thats a good start for you I feel!!

*Der Dumkupt* If you want to be rude in a foreign language, try and have the intelligence to look it up on google and at least get the spelling right!! Thats not German!!! Another demonstration of APD and a low IQ I feel!! YOU THINK YOU KNOW, BUT YOU DON'T!!

Here is the correct spelling that you missed by a mile:-

https://www.google.de/search?dcr=0&source=hp&ei=3Zu6WvvaGNKckgXDmISYCA&q=translate+%22Der+Dumkupt%22+to+english&oq=translate+%22Der+Dumkupt%22+to+english&gs_l=psy-ab.3...2631.35304.0.38190.25.23.0.2.2.0.178.2143.15j7.22.0....0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..1.19.1657...0j0i131k1j0i10k1j0i22i30k1j33i160k1.0.pe-oKtqA1tM

All analysis done simply on your own rude words......and you just dig a bigger and bigger hole for yourself. Totally pathetic!! And all symptoms are also associated with APD!!

If you wish to carry on being stupid in word and deed, please do so, but DO expect me to reply and to analyse, each and every time you post, whether to me or anyone else, in your normally rude manner.....try to be nice to us all please, then I will ignore you, OK?

The same as I would do for any biddy on KP!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

Andy


----------



## jazzyjude123 (Dec 14, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha
> 
> You (and I) still have our sense of humour!!
> 
> ...


I never claimed to be an English major. I do have a high IQ--which means nothing. Common sense and kindness trumps that every time. Something you are sorely lacking. I am German but have forgotten a great deal since I don't have the opportunity to use it anymore.


----------



## MashaBistitchual (Aug 3, 2016)

jazzyjude123 said:


> I never claimed to be an English major. I do have a high IQ--which means nothing. Common sense and kindness trumps that every time. Something you are sorely lacking. I am German but have forgotten a great deal since I don't have the opportunity to use it anymore.


Please stop feeding the troll. At first I found his arguing amusing, but now he just seems to enjoy it.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

der_fisherman said:


> That information is still available to you if you ever need it, whether you ignore them, or they you, or both!!
> 
> I personally have always checked carefully from my own point of view and I can say with hand on heart that there is nothing "hidden" that I may need.
> 
> ...


Thanks for spelling that out. As I said, I've never needed the ignore button, there are only a half dozen people I am really cautious with and 1-2 sentences in I know if I'll continue with the post or not.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

MashaBistitchual said:


> Yes, you are! Your bobcat is looking at me funny.


Me too! Make him/her stop.

:sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## jazzyjude123 (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm through!! Mike drop!!


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

jazzyjude123 said:


> I never claimed to be an English major. *I do have a high IQ--which means nothing. * Common sense and kindness trumps that every time. Something you are sorely lacking. I am German but have forgotten a great deal since I don't have the opportunity to use it anymore.


I never claimed you were an English major either!!! I just pointed out that your English has many errors, but you objected to mine for some reason (known only to you maybe?)

And now you are claiming to be German, and you cannot even spell "Dummkopf"? Now that IS a long haul!! I am sure that the dumbest "Dummkopf" in Germany should be able to spell that word well!!

So you gave the game away again!!!

Here are some good links to educate you better. Though I am pretty sure that you will a) never read them b) understand them.....Simply because truly smart people never ever mention their IQ, simply because there is no need to do it, smart people are OBVIOUSLY smart. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

Einstein is a brilliant example as was Stephen Hawking....

*The difference between stupidity and genius is that genius has its limits. -Albert Einstein

Most of us move through life never knowing exactly how smart we are. IQ is a difficult thing to measure, and unless you are willing to fork over several hundred dollars to a trained professional, you will never know for certain what your IQ is.*

Please also remember the "Dunning-Kruger" effect, it is (s)lightly covered lower down in this post!!

https://ideapod.com/science-explains-highly-intelligent-people-prefer-alone/

https://www.quora.com/Why-do-people-have-to-say-theyre-smart

http://www.businessinsider.de/signs-you-are-smart-even-if-it-does-not-feel-like-it-2016-8?r=UK&IR=T

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/intelligent-peoples-brains-wired-differently-to-those-with-fewer-intellectual-abilities-says-study-a6670441.html

*Stupid people tend to overestimate their competence, while smart people tend to sell themselves short.

As Shakespeare put it in "As You Like It": "The fool doth think he is wise, but the wise man knows himself to be a fool."

That conventional wisdom is backed up by a Cornell University study conducted by David Dunning and Justin Kruger. The phenomenon is now known as the Dunning-Kruger effect.

So, if you're not too sure about your own intellect, it actually might be a indication that you're pretty intelligent, thoughtful enough to realize your limitations, at least.*

(Text in bold has been copied and pasted!)

Sadly, you have let "the cat out of the bag again!" with your post!

As I have mentioned many times on KP, people with a low intellect "out" themselves just with their outrageous claims of high IQs......which is why the following cartoon is SO famous!

Andy


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Her Andy, det Dreck,
Wonderful to see your sick demented research.
It is funny that without reading it, one can tell what a pompous axs you are.
Go ahead, attack all of us, every stupid thing you say, all your accusations of others being stupid, not knowing the English language, being off meds is falling into the mirror theory.
We're you kicked out of your basement?
If you answer in less than two words, I will read it. Let me assure you I know how to count, maybe up to three. You see, we are all stupid here and we thank Her Dreck for teaching us so much.
We all came out with this lesson:Her Andy did not lose it, he did not have it to begin with.
The midwife dropped him on his head. Not hard enough.
Till tomorrow, remember that unlike you, others have a life


----------



## hrchannel (Oct 6, 2016)

der_fisherman said:


> You apparently (to my mind) fit the profile of a typical troll/APD sufferer, only they believe they know ALL about other people, in reality, making it up in their twisted little mind things they wish for, to try and harm others. But we all have to be aware that they cannot "help" themselves, being driven to be nasty by their afflictions.
> 
> For 1000s of years, they were called witches. They also believed they could do nasty things to others simply by wishing it on people! They usually ended up being burnt at the stake or similar!!
> 
> ...


Good morning Andy,


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

hrchannel said:


> Good morning Andy,


OMG!! I have this on my bedroom wall!!! Several others too, but this is one of my favorites!!!!!


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

imashelefrat said:


> Her Andy, det Dreck,
> Wonderful to see your sick demented research.
> It is funny that without reading it, one can tell what a pompous axs you are.
> Go ahead, attack all of us, every stupid thing you say, all your accusations of others being stupid, not knowing the English language, being off meds is falling into the mirror theory.
> ...


Dear Miss Drecksau

You would really like it if I answered you in two words, well take the first two as a start!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

There were no new surprises in your answer, it was all just about as expected.

I partly blame myself for posting web links far too informative for you!! I will try to dumb them down for you, if its possible, but I tend to think not!! They were about as simple as such things are.....but I will look anyway....

You also including others, was only done by you, for you, as I named nobody else, but if it makes you happy to do that, so be it!! APD sufferers do not like to be alone, but people with a high IQ are known to often prefer to be alone....that was in several of the links I posted!!!

You also misunderstood that the links were intended ONLY FOR YOU PERSONALLY, NOBODY ELSE. But if they wish to "take it on", let them!!! No skin off my nose either way!!

Stay a Dummkopf for the rest of your life if you like it that way, it wiill bother nobody here except maybe a few of the biddies!!:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

The PMs I have recently received about you are really (sadly!) very funny Boo Hoo!! You would hate them!! But they do not wish to get directly involved with you for some reason, I cannot imagine why!!

So have a great day Drecksau!

I AM!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

Andy

PS. I always reply.........


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

hrchannel said:


> Good morning Andy,


That fits perfectly, its a really great poster, perfect in fact......but if you REALLY understood the full background, I think that you would not have posted it quite so readily!!!

I found this a bit long winded, but it supports your cartoon well, so you may find it of interest:-

https://ehshaapple.wordpress.com/2013/06/19/pagan-psychopath/

Some of the links fail to work though.....

This link says basically the same, but a bit more succinctly to my mind:-

https://paganleft.wordpress.com/2006/09/10/mental-illness-in-the-pagan-community/

I liked the next one as it even links the Salem Witch Trials and sociopaths, something I have not read before:-

https://www.goodtherapy.org/blog/empathy-for-sociopathy/

Again many thanks for providing the ideas for the links, an area I have not before seen discussed! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

Regards

Andy


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Her Dreck,
Can't wait for your looong, winding, emojies laden posts. Since I do not read them, I can't react to the specifics of the brilliant writings of the empty shell of a man, that you are.
To remind all, I jumped into this train wreck, called Andy because he insulted too many women here, over a long time. And, I don't even know them.
He cannot stand rejection, that of a group of women in the Attic. This sub-basement dweller thought that he should move up in the world.
I wanted to shine the light on a non human who posts as a man, writes like a teenage girl, has no life, too much time and is an identical twin of our OB/GYN/Lawyer, both in style, stupidity and insistence on being where he is not wanted, by 99 percent. He should keep on fighting and "winning" the approval of all.
I would like to think that I occupy his useless energy so he does not verbally, or physically abuse others.
Please if any of it offends you, skip. I don't write anything that you don't know, he writes "well researched" rubbish.
Till tomorrow.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Momto8 said:


> Wow, you sound like a Grandiose, Narcissistic, Misogynist....
> 
> Ways to Spot a Misogynist
> 
> ...


Very informative. I am surprised after reading this thread that no one has responded to your post. I do feel there are a couple of posters on KP who exhibit some of these traits. Very interesting indeed.


----------



## AmysKnits (Mar 29, 2018)

der_fisherman said:


> Dear Miss ...
> So have a great day Drecksau!
> 
> Andy
> ...


Always the polite, well-mannered gentleman. Ganz genau.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

AmysKnits said:


> Always the polite, well-mannered gentleman. Ganz genau.


One tries!!

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

Andy


----------



## AmysKnits (Mar 29, 2018)

der_fisherman said:


> One tries!!
> 
> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> Andy


Clearly not hard enough, if you're calling her a filthy pig. Why don't you add Saukerl for good measure?


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

AmysKnits said:


> Clearly not hard enough, if you're calling her a filthy pig. Why don't you add Saukerl for good measure?


SUPER!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

I do know many more such words in German, ones that would fit her character well, but I really DO try and to restrict myself to roughly equivalent things she says first (even when she has badly misspelled them!!:sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: ), as at the end of the day, I am a Gentleman, but she is no lady!!!

In Germany she would be called a "Schlampe" by many.....simply due to the vile and disgusting words she calls me at every opportunity!

But Schlampe has many meanings in German, sadly, none of them positive!!!

For example:-
skank [Am.] [sl.]
sloven
slag [Br.] [sl.]
hoe [Am.] [sl.]
biatch [bitch, spv. common in Am. gangster rap] [sl.]
hosebag [Am.] [sl.]
skeezer [Am.] [sl.]
moll [archaic]
slovenly woman
rag bag [sl.]
mawk [archaic] [slut]
draggle-tail [slattern, slut]

The last one is VERY expressive I find!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

What is really strange, she claims a high IQ AND that she is German!!! Her writings are not impressive on either intelligence or the German language!!!!

She "judges" me, with just a 100% "wrong" ideas about who or what I am, egged on by other biddies, she makes a lot of wrong suppositions!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

So I feel that judging her, JUST on the words and phrases she uses, is a really good way to reply!!!

Remember, I am working with FACTS, facts that anyone here can read, they being what she wrote.

But she has made do with imagined fiction, though just researching me on KP would show her just how wrong she is on many counts!! But of course, she does not want the truth, she just wants to slay me off!!

Regards and thanks for your kind comments :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

Andy


----------



## AmysKnits (Mar 29, 2018)

der_fisherman said:


> SUPER!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> I do know many more such words in German, ones that would fit her character well, but I really DO try and to restrict myself to roughly equivalent things she says first (even when she has badly misspelled them!!:sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: ), as at the end of the day, I am a Gentleman, but she is no lady!!!
> 
> ...


It must be convenient to just hold yourself to someone else's standard. That way you don't need to worry about setting and meeting your own.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Constantly renaming oneself? Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## hrchannel (Oct 6, 2016)

Glengirl said:


> Unless you and that blow-hard hershanel (I donât care about that moron enough to check the spelling of her username) are the owners of this site... I suggest you do the following with your opinions......


Amy dear, feel free to call me Coco...it's easy to spell.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Glengirl said:


> Most of us can spot a pile of crap ????.
> 
> Obviously YOU prefer to roll in it. Enjoy! That steaming pile is all yours to enjoy!????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


You are one nasty piece of work. The only pile around here is you.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Glengirl said:


> You are not worth my time!


Apparently she is, or you would not have responded.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

OMG even the memes suffer from poor grammar! Careless and care less mean two entirely different things.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Glengirl said:


> I do not hold a candle to YOU in the nasty department.
> 
> But to be fair.... being nasty is not my goal.[/quote
> 
> As I said you are a nasty piece of work.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

The only idiot here is you Glen.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Katsch said:


> The only idiot here is you Glen.


True but Glen is never truly just one or only....Amy/Glen/PattyMarie/SallyMarie/et al. She's a legion and I do mean that in the biblical sense.


----------



## AmysKnits (Mar 29, 2018)

Glengirl said:


> Oh, look! The "preacher", "sister", "DIVA" has made a fool of herself YET AGAIN!


Since it's Holy Week, a quote from my favorite preacher (according to Mark). "You have said so."


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> True but Glen is never truly just one or only....Amy/Glen/PattyMarie/SallyMarie/et al. She's a legion and I do mean that in the biblical sense.


I really don't care who she is or isn't. She is still an idiot.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Glen you can post all the memes your little heart desires. They mean absolutely nothing. I told you once before I never learned, “I know you are but what am I”, that phrase was not taught during my education. I can see by your overuse that you are the star pupil.

Let’s set one thing straight you began this little bit of nonsense by quoting me. I was quoting someone else and as to my knowledge it didn’t have your name anywhere near the quote or in my quote. If you read something into me quoting someone then that is your problem. You Puddin are barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Katsch said:


> I really don't care who she is or isn't she is still an idiot.


Of course she is! Under any and all user IDs.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Glen you can post all the memes your little heart desires. They mean absolutely nothing. I told you once before I never learned, "I know you are but what am I", that phrase was not taught during my education. I can see by your overuse that you are the star pupil.
> 
> Let's set one thing straight you began this little bit of nonsense by quoting me. I was quoting someone else and as to my knowledge it didn't have your name anywhere near the quote or in my quote. If you read something into me quoting someone then that is your problem. You Puddin are barking up the wrong tree.


The memes, repetitive posts and strings of URLs made by Glen speaks volumes about her lack of intellect. She lets Google speak for her because the moroon does not have an original thought of her own. Moving on...What ya knitting lately?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

dijewe said:


> The memes, repetitive posts and strings of URLs made by Glen speaks volumes about her lack of intellect. She lets Google speak for her because the moroon does not have an original thought of her own. Moving on...What ya knitting lately?


So true.

I have a baby blanket on my needles. The blanket will welcome a very special baby in our family. My youngest brother is about to be a father for the first time and it is a boy. The family is so excited for this sweet arrival. They reside in CA. The blanket is a nice beautiful blue/black cotton. The yarn feels silky but no silk in the yarn. Italian yarn, Nilo Filatura Di Crosa.

Anything exciting on your needles?


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Katsch said:


> So true.
> 
> I have a baby blanket on my needles. The blanket will welcome a very special baby in our family. My youngest brother is about to be a father for the first time and it is a boy. The family is so excited for this sweet arrival. They reside in CA. The blanket is a nice beautiful blue/black cotton. The yarn feels silky but no silk in the yarn. Italian yarn, Nilo Filatura Di Crosa.
> 
> Anything exciting on your needles?


That sounds really pretty and how exciting for your brother.

I have some gorgeous 50/50 merino/silk blend in a blue tonal from Chicken Coop Dyeworks ( where else huh?) and I plan on knitting the Peacock Feathers stole - https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/peacock-feathers-stole


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: 

Thanks GG for the support.

Regards

Andy


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

dijewe said:


> That sounds really pretty and how exciting for your brother.
> 
> I have some gorgeous 50/50 merino/silk blend in a blue tonal from Chicken Coop Dyeworks ( where else huh?) and I plan on knitting the Peacock Feathers stole - https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/peacock-feathers-stole


That yarn looks gorgeous and I looked at that beautiful pattern. Very nice.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Katsch said:


> That yarn looks gorgeous and I looked at that beautiful pattern. Very nice.


Off to Ravelry to have a look .


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

dijewe said:


> That sounds really pretty and how exciting for your brother.
> 
> I have some gorgeous 50/50 merino/silk blend in a blue tonal from Chicken Coop Dyeworks ( where else huh?) and I plan on knitting the Peacock Feathers stole - https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/peacock-feathers-stole


That is a beautiful stole . Looking forward to seeing photos off the finished
article . I am stuck on a Touchstone shawl - developed tennis elbow and can't knit .


----------



## MashaBistitchual (Aug 3, 2016)

People, please keep it civilized, this is primarily a forum for lovers of knitting and crocheting. I don't understand why some of you would defend Andy since he started the whole insulting business, but the rest doesn't need to stoop to that level of insulting.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Glengirl said:


> They are so transparent... I am certain you recognized your (wannabe) friend has a brand new username? From AuntyAmy to AmysKnits... not sure WHY she needs multiple accounts... DMITdiva, Susan.h... who knows how many.
> 
> She is the worst of the worst! SHE believes SHE is in a position to preach (to both you and I as well as others).
> 
> ...


I didn't realise. I try and think the best of everyone, but some of the biddies make/have made that quite difficult..... :sm22: :sm22: :sm22: :sm22:

Thanks for the update.

I constantly have to almost "slap myself in the face" (not really! :sm23: ) as I find it so difficult to even believe that there are such vile people online, like the KP biddies.....But lots of excellent websites tell us again and again that its 100% true!!!

I have a small collection of a few books, that support these websites, though there are some differences of opinion between some of the experts. I try and take a"middle of the road" approach as far as is humanly possible....

Occasionally, I get an Olive Branch offered, I usually take it and take someone off ignore. In most cases it appears to work well, only a few times must I set them back on ignore again!!

Thanks for your post

Andy


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

MashaBistitchual said:


> People, please keep it civilized, this is primarily a forum for lovers of knitting and crocheting. I don't understand why some of you would defend Andy since he started the whole insulting business, but the rest doesn't need to stoop to that level of insulting.


Actually I never have "started" any mud slinging to any particular person. But I ALWAYS answer back. This may be your mistake....

Perhaps instead of starting slinging mud first, as you have done here already! :sm22: :sm22: :sm22: :sm22: you would be so kind as to send me a link, say on this topic, but from any other topic that I have posted on, showing me where I started mudslinging a particular person first!!!

What you may find are discussions of mine, where NO AVATAR NAMES ARE MENTIONED, where I have posted a general comment, about the coven or biddies.......

The laugh is that some of the stupid biddies then start jumping up and down almost shouting ME ME ME, as THEY THEMSELVES, IDENTIFY THEMSELVES with a particular type of APD or similar, mental problems, that I have mentioned!!!

Or claiming HUGE IQs for example.......One such person, last year claimed an IQ of 160!!, even above Einstein's own level if I remember correctly!!

Such people with huge IQs exist in this world in very, very, very tiny numbers.....and basically all belong to certain types of clubs like Mensa and all are well known within their areas of expertise.........An "unknown" person with such an IQ on KP is like winning the national Lottery, 10 weeks in a row!! It will never ever happen......

If you wish, you can research here, its well written and covers the subject quite well to my mind if you do not want to believe me:-

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intelligence_quotient

If you cannot find an instance as you declared, say in the last 12 months, where I FIRST put someone down for no reason, I expect an online apology from you!! OK?

Andy


----------



## MashaBistitchual (Aug 3, 2016)

Do you think members would take your comment about "biddies" with no life (since this forum is allegedly the only time they have fun) kindly? The majority of members here are older women, so yes, they will be offended. Only a handful of members are curmudgeons, but most of them are very sane and friendly. And you respond to their remarks about your choice of words with 20 lines of non-related waffling and emojis and "feel free to ignore me" like a trolling teen, and then act surprised because it pisses them off. Last thing I remember reading was you refering to someone as a whore. Wow. What will you resort to next to prove that you're better than the grandmas here?


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Katsch said:


> You are one nasty piece of work. The only pile around here is you.


Well, she proved the hat fits her!!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Glengirl said:
> 
> 
> > I do not hold a candle to YOU in the nasty department.
> ...


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Katsch said:


> So true.
> 
> I have a baby blanket on my needles. The blanket will welcome a very special baby in our family. My youngest brother is about to be a father for the first time and it is a boy. The family is so excited for this sweet arrival. They reside in CA. The blanket is a nice beautiful blue/black cotton. The yarn feels silky but no silk in the yarn. Italian yarn, Nilo Filatura Di Crosa.
> 
> Anything exciting on your needles?


That's great news!!!! I can't wait to see your creation - it'll be fantastic, as usual! :sm24:


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

dijewe said:


> That sounds really pretty and how exciting for your brother.
> 
> I have some gorgeous 50/50 merino/silk blend in a blue tonal from Chicken Coop Dyeworks ( where else huh?) and I plan on knitting the Peacock Feathers stole - https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/peacock-feathers-stole


That will be fabulous!! Chicken Coop Dyeworks always has just the right, gorgeous, yarn whenever you need it! :sm24:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> "Being nasty" is the only goal she's achieved!


The idiot is in complete denial as usual.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MashaBistitchual said:


> Do you think members would take your comment about "biddies" with no life (since this forum is allegedly the only time they have fun) kindly? The majority of members here are older women, so yes, they will be offended. Only a handful of members are curmudgeons, but most of them are very sane and friendly. And you respond to their remarks about your choice of words with 20 lines of non-related waffling and emojis and "feel free to ignore me" like a trolling teen, and then act surprised because it pisses them off. Last thing I remember reading was you referring to someone as a whore. Wow. What will you resort to next to prove that you're better than the grandmas here?


Thank you, Masha. Your words won't cause any change, but I welcome them.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

MashaBistitchual said:


> Do you think members would take your comment about "biddies" with no life (since this forum is allegedly the only time they have fun) kindly? The majority of members here are older women, so yes, they will be offended. Only a handful of members are curmudgeons, but most of them are very sane and friendly. And you respond to their remarks about your choice of words with 20 lines of non-related waffling and emojis and "feel free to ignore me" like a trolling teen, and then act surprised because it pisses them off. Last thing I remember reading was you refering to someone as a whore. Wow. What will you resort to next to prove that you're better than the grandmas here?


Apparently you post without reading what you wrote!! So "curmudgeons" is OK, but biddies is not? That is hilarious!!!!

AND PLEASE REMEMBER, IN MY POSTS NO ACTUAL NAMES USED BY ME, EVER, unless they were rude first!!:sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

And I am sure that no one here is called biddies (I checked!), as its plural, though there is a member called "Biddy", who has of now not complained to me, and if anyone had a right to, its her!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: She has not posted since 2015 either...... But, as she picked the name, its really not that awful!!

There is another called olbiddy, from Australia, who also has not complained either!!!

So I looked it up and found the following:-

*biddy
ˈbɪdi/Submit
nouninformal
a woman, especially an elderly one, regarded as annoying or interfering.
"the old biddies were muttering in his direction"*

I think it fits well on all counts myself....By the way, I was also not the first one to use it, I was using "coven" till someone else said that they were "biddies".....I agreed with them!

Now "curmudgeons" means the following:-

*curmudgeon
kəːˈmʌdʒ(ə)n/Submit
noun
plural noun: curmudgeons
a bad-tempered or surly person.
synonyms:	bad-tempered person; crank; informalcrosspatch, sourpuss, old trout; informala bear with a sore head; informalkvetch, sorehead*

Which also fits rather well, I will also use that as its far nastier than biddies I see! Or:-

*coven
ˈkʌv(ə)n/Submit
noun
a group or meeting of witches.
derogatory
a secret or close-knit group of associates.
"covens of militants within the party"*

But there are far more than a few biddies on KP though.

My personal very rough estimate is probably around 50 that need to be on everyone's ignore list, to give a really pleasant atmosphere on KP......

You also "complain just for the sake of complaining", as one recent PM said to me...... :sm22: :sm22: :sm22: :sm22:

Also, as I have said time after time, but you still haven't managed it yet:-

STOP READING MY POSTS AND REACTING TO THEM EACH AND EVERY TIME, because if you don't like emojis etc etc.....(I love them!!!), you caught the wrong Bus again!!

Simply ignore everything I post on KP for the rest of your life!!!

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

OK?

Andy

PS. Added coven, and made minor changes.


----------



## MashaBistitchual (Aug 3, 2016)

Wow, you're so badass


----------



## purler (Oct 11, 2011)

Andy do you prefer knit or crochet ?


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

MashaBistitchual said:


> Wow, you're so badass


I learn fast! Still!!

Plus loads of rudeness from certain type of people, hardens the "outlook" and "educates" rather well. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:

Don't you agree?

By the way, you are still reading and commenting on my posts, the ones you find SOOOOO bad and annoying!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

I find that delightful!! That my posts are SOOO interesting for a few special people here!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

Andy


----------



## MashaBistitchual (Aug 3, 2016)

You read my comments too, and you claim to be the smarter one


----------



## MashaBistitchual (Aug 3, 2016)

If you bothered reading the thread, I asked him not to insult the members here in a polite way. In turn, I got an impolite reply. The only one acting sanctimonious and insulting here is you, and I'm beginning to understand why the members here don't like you


----------



## MashaBistitchual (Aug 3, 2016)

I already told you that you didn't read the thread - everyone obviously wasn't happy being called biddies, and the definition is derogatory slang. Go and pour your bile somewhere else


----------



## MashaBistitchual (Aug 3, 2016)

Well, I'm flattered that you posted so many pictures just for me! I'll return to the real world while you keep yelling at strangers over the Internet


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knit4ES said:


> In case you don't know... when you place someone on ignore, you will still see his/her comments on topics that others have created.
> the person cannot post on topics you create nor can they send you private messages.
> that person's topics will not show up in New/Active Topics or Pictures for you when you click on those tabs (but only for sections that you are subscribed to)
> However, if you go to a section that you are NOT subscribed to... that person's topics will show up.


Personally, I am not afraid of the fact that I have all of those in the Solarium on ignore. It means I can't open their posts and they can't open mine. That way if they post on other posts and I feel like answering I can. (I am doing that less and less. ) The same old arguments have been going on since before the election. They have also been invaded by a couple of people who are over the top and I don't read her posts at all whether on other peoples posts now so I am not giving her a place to cause problems.

Life is simpler, more peaceful, and we don't have to face insults unless we choose.

That is just what works for me. When the ignore possibility first opened I was against it. With those we are dealing with it is really a good thing.

Each of us is responsible for what we do about the ignore situation but it has helped calm things down in my life. (usually).

If politics were the subject without insults that would be better. However they are unable to discuss anything nor do they ever manage to post without a dig or insult at the beginning and the end. I found I was answering back. Not worth the hassle.

perfect example is her post above - she is full of hate and full of lies, and has been removed from KP in the past . I am convinced she is a person who was banned under another name for doing the same thing and now is even worse. She needs help.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Personally, I am not afraid of the fact that I have all of those in the Solarium on ignore. _It means I can't open their posts and they can't open mine._


That's incorrect. You can open their posts and they can open yours. If they're on your ignore list, they can't reply to a thread where you're the OP. If you're on their ignore list, you can't reply to a thread where they're the OP. You also cannot send PM's if you're on their ignore list, and vice versa.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Glengirl said:


> You have placed "all of those in the solarium on ignore" Have You? Perhaps YOU are not aware that anyone CAN post in any section of the forum? What you describe is an impossibility due to the fact YOU do not have control over who posts in which section. Unless you have ignored every member of KP (we are only allowed a specific number on ignore) this is untrue. You are incorrect.
> 
> In addition, anyone can see ALL (you say OPEN a post... I don't know what OPEN MEANS) your posts whether or not you have chosen to ignore
> them or not. You are incorrect.
> ...


Had you read my answer, immediately after her post, you would've seen that I've informed her of her error, and much more politely than you just did. Plus, she was responding to knit4ES, whom she DID quote.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

MashaBistitchual said:


> You read my comments too, and you claim to be the smarter one


You are definitely missing a lot today, I POSTED THAT I ALWAYS ANSWER ANY RUDE POSTS IF I SO WISH!!! FORGOTTEN ALREADY? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

But some are so vile and obvious to most of the other completely normal KPers, they simply do not require an answer as they demonstrate a really poor personality of the person posting, with no help needed from myself! So I let the biddies "play with it" if they so wish!!!:sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: It makes them even "better known" on KP if that were at all possible!:sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

Generally speaking, if anyone gets rude to me I often write back, poking fun and sarcasm at them at every possible opportunity....I enjoy doing that, its usually very easy to do as well!!! Throwing in a few links to support my point of view!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: If there is no fun to be had, I use the time somewhere else.....

I also answer some that are not rude as well....... :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

If its my topic, due to my ignoring most of the coven/biddies/curmudgeons (pick the name you like best, I have decided to use all three to keep everyone happy here), I rarely get a rude post!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

But you can almost hear the "Gnashing of teeth" sometimes!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

Got it?

Andy


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Glengirl said:


> Where DO YOU get your information "Andy started this whole insulting business"?
> 
> Hypocritical of YOU to ask OTHERS to keep it civilized (don't stoop to insulting) then turn around and insult Andy!
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

regards

Andy


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Glengirl said:


> Perhaps you are unaware that two people might be composing a reply at the same time?
> 
> I also pointed out several other of her errors, rather politely, myself, I believe.
> 
> She DID quote reply to knit4ES, but mentioned "the poster above" which I pointed out as confusing as she quoted reply to one person but mentions another. I don't know if she quoted the wrong person.... This is confusing.


You posted 7 minutes after me. Hardly at the same time.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

MashaBistitchual said:


> If you bothered reading the thread, I asked him not to insult the members here in a polite way. In turn, I got an impolite reply. The only one acting sanctimonious and insulting here is you, and I'm beginning to understand why the members here don't like you


I suspect that you do not know what polite even means.

Let me tell you, your post was NOT polite!! Which is why GG mentioned it!!

This may come as a shock to you me saying that, but lets see how you handle your "manners" in your future posts!!

I am open to be surprised!!

OK?

Andy


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Amy!


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

MashaBistitchual said:


> If you bothered reading the thread, I asked him not to insult the members here in a polite way. In turn, I got an impolite reply. The only one acting sanctimonious and insulting here is you, and I'm beginning to understand why the members here don't like you


Kudos for trying but you are fighting a losing battle with these two. They are too busy cutting and pasting or searching for memes to actually read anything.


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

BBatten17 said:


> You posted 7 minutes after me. Hardly at the same time.


She is slower than I thought at cutting and pasting.


----------



## KMK (Mar 4, 2018)

pretzelzy said:


> Kind of comforting in a weird way to know that I'm not the only one who has experienced this. Thanks for the support


It's one of those weird-but-true "rules of life" that every group, no matter how innocuous one would thing it would be, ends up having a few people who just seem to be incapable of being pleasant. Some years ago, I was in a *canary* breeding-and-raising club, of all things!!!, and even that had a couple of people who were pushy, overbearing, controlling, and rude. You'd think that people raising such tiny, frail, and sweet little critters would have a gentle demeanor, but nope: even that group had its nasty, petty, and pathetic tyrant-wannabes. It's the same everywhere, because sadly, there are just a heck of a lot of damaged people in the world.

If someone is sending nasty private messages, I'd suggest contacting the group admin, because that would definitely qualify as personal harassment. With public posts, though, block/"ignore" as you can, and on those occasions where you do see them show up, well, just try to remember that they're to be pitied, because they've got to be really "messed up", as the phrase goes, in their minds and hearts to constantly be so miserable - and try to not let their miserableness squash your own happiness and enjoyment. It's difficult, but it gets a little easier with practice 

I hope that helps....


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

MashaBistitchual said:


> People, please keep it civilized, this is primarily a forum for lovers of knitting and crocheting.
> 
> *I don't understand why some of you would defend Andy since he started the whole insulting business, but the rest doesn't need to stoop to that level of insulting.*


Here is the insulting sentence again in bold!!!! But apparently you REALLY DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY!!!

So here is the sentence with your name instead of mine, maybe that will make it clearer....

*I don't understand why some of you would defend MashaBistitchual since she started the whole insulting business, but the rest doesn't need to stoop to that level of insulting.*

Got it now?

Bonus folks, its now actually true too!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

Andy


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Loistec said:


> Hi Amy!


Loistec, I think you'd need to post this meme at least 1,000 more times to catch up with Amy's posting of Patrick Stewart as Jean-Luc Picard.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

MashaBistitchual said:


> If you bothered reading the thread, I asked him not to insult the members here in a polite way. In turn, I got an impolite reply. The only one acting sanctimonious and insulting here is you, and I'm beginning to understand why the members here don't like you


Completely untrue......again.

I have answered in another post, there you can learn where you go wrong in your thinking!!

Andy


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

BBatten17 said:


> You posted 7 minutes after me. Hardly at the same time.


Let me explain what can happen.

Person A starts answering a post. Lets say that was GG.

A few minutes later person B starts to answer a post. Let us say that was you.

Person A is interrupted - child, dog, cat, doorbell - several minutes pass by with the post still open.

Person B finishes and "posts".

Person A finishes and posts some minutes later!!!

Theoretically, it could even be hours of difference....

GOT IT NOW?

Andy


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Loistec said:


> Hi Amy!


Dear Loistec, please refrain from posting photos of yourself online, they are scaring my dog!!

Andy


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Obviously someone missed these posts....

http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-post-list?page=10&usernum=118465

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531963-7.html#12211309

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531963-6.html#12202780

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-530927-4.html#12166734


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Glengirl said:


> Which two are you talking about there, genius?
> 
> I read Fishermanâs posts and cannot recall even one time he posted a meme... perhaps look in the mirror to SEE the person who canât read AND has no clue what she is talking about! I am certain you will find the clueless person right in your closest mirror! ðð¼ðð¼


Very occasionally I use one.

For instance I posted the Banshee that Augustgran used until recently as her Avatar. That scared the dog too!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

Here it is again, just for fun and give the biddies something to moan about!!

Regards

Andy

Augustgran trying to shock us all!!!


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Glengirl said:


> THANK GOODNESS I HAVE A LIFE!!!!! THIS is beyond pathetic!!!!


You beat me to it.......

Many thanks

Andy


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

purler said:


> Andy do you prefer knit or crochet ?


 Naw - he prefers to come on here and spread his own brand of sweetness and light , aiding his BFF Giengirl .


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Firstsoprano said:


> She is slower than I thought at cutting and pasting.


Ouch !


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> Very occasionally I use one.
> 
> For instance I posted the Banshee that Augustgran used until recently as her Avatar. That scared the dog too!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> ...


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Glengirl said:


> Just as Bonnie is more pathetic than I THOUGHT... counting minutes between posts.


I didn't have to count. Just looked at the times and could tell they weren't posted at the same time.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Augustgran said:


> Hey there Herr PERVERT square head? You want to start you effing bullshite again??? Your dog is frightened ever time you unzip your pants.


In your family it appears that might well be the norm, as you sound as though you have firsthand knowledge/experience! You have remarked on it several times now, as it is obviously is a very sensitive area for you personally, simply by the way you react! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

Again overly rude, vile and dramatic, and in so few words too!! Well practiced I might surmise.... :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

I can assure you that in a normal family, nothing like that would even appear even in a nightmare, let alone reality!!

In fact, such perversions with dogs are something that I have only heard about from you personally, here on KP, several times already!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

It sounds revolting! But much of what you say does, nothing new there, or here....

Also, anyone that uses a Banshee as an Avatar picture for any length of time, (that is a well documented fact for hundreds of KP members already), has to have had an awful life, in ways we can only guess at, but ones you obviously experienced first hand, as that is the only explanation that explains the Banshee and your predilection for posting about sex with animals, dogs in this case!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

It was interesting that my posting of your long term Avatar picture, suddenly brought you back posting again, so it obviously "rubs you up the wrong way very strongly!" A trigger some might say.....

If you had been even been just "normal clever", you would not have so overreacted.....

But I have a copy on my PC, so every time you are rude to me again, I will post it again and again......Your choice of course!!!!

Andy

PS If anyone else would like a copy of the Banshee for "future usage" with AG, just send me a PM and I will send you a copy.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> In your family it appears that might well be the norm, as you sound as though you have firsthand knowledge/experience! You have remarked on it several times now, as it is obviously is a very sensitive area for you personally, simply by the way you react! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Again overly rude, vile and dramatic, and in so few words too!! Well practiced I might surmise.... :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> ...


Blah bla bla herr fishphucker you are such a dweeb.
Do you have the artist permission to use that pic?
News flash , I do have permission, YOU do not.
So among other things you are violating copyright and theft of intellectual property.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Augustgran said:


> Blah bla bla herr fishphucker you are such a dweeb.
> Do you have the artist permission to use that pic?
> News flash , I do have permission, YOU do not.
> So among other things you are violating copyright and theft of intellectual property.


Good for you!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

Where do you think I found it? It was just too easy!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

Here is what I hear as your voice when you post vile rude things on KP, Check the picture by the way:-






Some further sightings!!:-

http://www.absolutemarine.co.nz/banshee-padlock-built-in-alarm

http://www.fairyist.com/fairy-sightings/3814-2/

https://stubbonsonoftalmai.deviantart.com/art/Banshee-71224700

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/PrFPPoI-yeg/maxresdefault.jpg

I can produce thousands of different online places where a copy can be found without any copyright theft, so if you paid, you wasted your money....

Andy


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> Good for you!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Where do you think I found it? It was just too easy!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> ...


Blah Blah Blah sponge Bob squarehead


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Augustgran said:


> Blah Blah Blah sponge Bob squarehead


Please remember for the future, that your remarks above are not only VERY racist, but also completely wrong, because as many here have known for some years, I am not German, I just like living here.....

My children are half German and possess two passports, and my wife is full German, so I take your unkind vile and very racist comments on board, so to say......

Furthermore, please remember very carefully that when I promise something, whether in the actual real world or this make believe one of yours, I try to always keep those promises.

Your old Avatar picture was promised each time you post rudely, so here it is again!

I am quite sure that it will get very boring for you quite soon!

And not just for you personally. So sorry to all the nice KP folks, please just ignore all my posts to AG in the future!!

To my mind, that was a serious error of judgement of yours, in picking out that awful picture as your previous Avatar! But in retrospect, maybe very accurate!!!:sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

*Also, please remember, I will continue to post this picture each and every time you address me rudely or post about me, combined of course with my razor sharp wit!!*:sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

I will in the future, try to refrain from returning the vile comments you apparently always rely on in your posts about me and many others here, as I feel the Banshee picture is more than vile enough for many thousands of rude words. Just as you originally intended I guess!:sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

Also, plenty of emojis as well manage to keep me happy as I know you hate those too!!:sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

Got it now?

I do wish that your Easter eggs are as highly coloured as your comments are usually here, as the red eyes and green skin in your old Avatar picture!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

Andy

PS. Definition of Banshee:-

*banshee
banˈʃiː,ˈbanʃiː/Submit
noun
(in Irish legend) a female spirit whose wailing warns of a death in a house.
"the little girl dropped her ice cream and began to howl like a banshee"*


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Has der fishguts been taking lessons from his BFF ? His sermons are getting longer and longer . I dread the day he finds out how to add a meme .


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

shoppingwithsunshine said:


> Has der fishguts been taking lessons from his BFF ? His sermons are getting longer and longer . I dread the day he finds out how to add a meme .


Herr square head Is such a bore! YAWN! 
Every time I post he is going to post his wife's wedding pic. Ooo I am so scared.
Stupid BORING sponge Andy square pants.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Augustgran said:


> Herr square head Is such a bore! YAWN!
> Every time I post he is going to post his wife's wedding pic. Ooo I am so scared.
> Stupid BORING sponge Andy square pants.


As I have mentioned, I will continue to remind you again and again of your (self portrait?) Avatar picture was up till quite recently!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

I take it that you took the picture, in the mirror, on one of your "good" days, as the green and the red are very consistent!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Glengirl and Amyknits And Her Dreck,
Wow, the whole support group.
Sorry I missed a day, you wouldn't know but some have a life.
Her Dreck, turns out your counting is as good as the rest of your reasoning. I stopped at two, and nothing...
You had your chance and you missed it. You had to bring the other scum of the Earth to this post. You must feel lost and threatened.
I think that you might not be in your father's basement. Maybe in jail. That might be a good reason to have the time and inclination to post winding, long and stupid responses. Now, that you have the time, open a book. Start with introduction to knitting. Oh, wait, would they let you use needles in jail.
Oh well.
Now I have three (probably the same) with marginal personalities, answering me. I move up in the world.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> As I have mentioned, I will continue to remind you again and again of your (self portrait?) Avatar picture was up till quite recently!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> I take it that you took the picture, in the mirror, on one of your "good" days, as the green and the red are very consistent!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Oh you hurt my feelings ,LOL
I was told that was you wife on her wedding day!LOL
Poor little Herr square head andy
Boring boring boring, like a little mouse to be toyed with, fun for a while but boring quickly.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Augustgran said:


> Oh you hurt my feelings ,LOL
> I was told that was you wife on her wedding day!LOL
> Poor little Herr square head andy
> Boring boring boring, like a little mouse to be toyed with, fun for a while but boring quickly.


Even your friends are not supporting you on that fictitious claim of your imagination.

Its apparently even too wrong for them all!!!

I even gave them a few days to jump in and agree with you!!

Nobody did!! So at least your friends have some honour it would seem.

Try copying their example in this case!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: (You won't see me post that very often!! :sm24: :sm24

But what I expect to happen is that one of them will jump in and post agreement once they read this post!!

We will all here see of course!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

So here you are again:-


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

So Her Dreck,
Forgot to take your meds?
We thought you fell off a cliff. You should have seen the party. Be proud, we all have strong feelings about you and not good ones. 
Now, since you don't know how to count, how to behave, how to write you are down to zero. I gave you two, you claimed "two" and used three. This sums you up
A small men, picking on young and old ladies in the place they come to ignore you and relax.
Shame on you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

imashelefrat said:


> So Her Dreck,
> Forgot to take your meds?
> We thought you fell off a cliff. You should have seen the party. Be proud, we all have strong feelings about you and not good ones.
> Now, since you don't know how to count, how to behave, how to write you are down to zero. I gave you two, you claimed "two" and used three. This sums you up
> ...


He is shameless, though I prefer the term in Spanish: sinvergüenza


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> He is shameless, though I prefer the term in Spanish: sinvergüenza


Thank you.
Always glad to see a name that I can read their post.
At this point I am writing to keep the nut busy and to show to others who he is. He had no business responding here.
This thread proved to me the importance of the "ignore" feature and of ignoring.
Since I cannot let them write and think that normal people agree with their demented view of the world, I respond without reading their posts.
My added feature: personal ignore.
See you on the knitting threads, always a pleasure.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

To all "normal" KPers still reading this topic:-

Did you all notice what happened, no immediate support (not surprising really) for AG, with all her lies and vile comments (anyone requiring links, just ask!). The biddies usually "jump on the bandwagon" seconds later......BUT NOTHING WAS POSTED!!! Most heeded the warning I gave, but not all!!

So I left it for a few days, just to see if AG had ANY followers, finally prepared to support her!

The ones simply ignoring the dreadful facts about AG and her obvious and childish lies, vile words and general playground rudeness.

So after a few days, with not one single post of support for AG from anyone (good move folks, that really DID send a message to all here!), I posted (see the quote below), pointing this out! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: *The trap was set!!!* :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

LO AND BEHOLD, two of the biddies did not understand that it was a setup and have supported AG with their vile and rude comments, attacking me AGAIN!!!

*Maybe more will now post! Wait up Folks!! This "SETUP" is not quite finished yet I feel!!!*

That ANYONE could fall into such an obvious "TRAP", surprised even me, *as I even said what I was doing in my previous post!*


der_fisherman said:


> But what I expect to happen is that one of them will jump in and post agreement once they read this post!!


But High IQs do not abound in the biddy Troll club as I have mentioned many times on KP - here is further proof!!!

Now EVERYONE interested has seen it!!!

And you all know now one of the reasons I use "Fisherman" as part of my online name here!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: *I like to "catch" biddies out!!*

Regards to all here, and to those who wish to post further:- WARNING if you are against the biddies, simply send me a PM, don't make yourself an open target for them and their vile words and lies, OK?

Biddies, since you are all on my ignore list, you will HAVE TO post here, OPENLY!! Or NOT!! Your choice of course!! Either way it will be hilarious!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

Andy



der_fisherman said:


> Even your friends are not supporting you on that fictitious claim of your imagination.
> 
> Its apparently even too wrong for them all!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> To all "normal" KPers still reading this topic:-
> 
> Did you all notice what happened, no immediate support (not surprising really) for AG, with all her lies and vile comments (anyone requiring links, just ask!). The biddies usually "jump on the bandwagon" seconds later......BUT NOTHING WAS POSTED!!! Most heeded the warning I gave, but not all!!
> 
> ...


I don't need the dregs of humanity to support me like you do.
The likes of gg ,kt, cG etc.

YOU are the one who has NO support at ALL! Lol
So go SUCK that!
You are such a CRYBABY, der squarehead, seriously GROW UP.

Now watch he she will post the banshee pic again!

Dear GOD I wish he would hear the banshees call, then we would be rid of this milquetoast toadie once and for all.

SHEESH Andy squarehead go hang out with some MEN for a change it just might toughen you up.
Or paint that huge potatoe nose of yours red to match the clown you really are.


----------



## hrchannel (Oct 6, 2016)

Augustgran said:


> Dear GOD I wish he would hear the banshees call, then we would be rid of this milquetoast toadie once and for all.
> 
> .


Augustgran, you've got my support, if for no other reason than your awesome use of the term "milquetoast"! Lol I haven't heard that in years. ????


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

hrchannel said:


> Augustgran, you've got my support, if for no other reason than your awesome use of the term "milquetoast"! Lol I haven't heard that in years. ????


Thank you!I felt it was a very apt description. :sm24:


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Augustgran said:


> I don't need the dregs of humanity to support me like you do.
> The likes of gg ,kt, cG etc.
> 
> YOU are the one who has NO support at ALL! Lol
> ...


Amen. I do not read what he has to say because I got the idea before I jumped in, but I do read human beings' response. Don't worry, we are all on your side, even the ones who try to avoid a conflict at all cost. All are entitled to their choice of response. Not Her Dreck.
Anybody who has the time and energy to respond-in length to everything and every opposing view, with pictures, emojies and spreads manure all around has no life to speak of, no family that would talk to him and belongs in a pig sty.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

hrchannel said:


> Augustgran, you've got my support, if for no other reason than your awesome use of the term "milquetoast"! Lol I haven't heard that in years. ????


. :sm24: :sm24: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you Augustugran . A new word - always learning something on this site . Never heard " milquetoast " before .


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Augustgran said:


> I don't need the dregs of humanity to support me like you do.
> The likes of gg ,kt, cG etc.
> 
> YOU are the one who has NO support at ALL! Lol
> ...


I don't like to disappoint!!

And I will continue to "not disappoint" you each and every time you post your vile and rude posts to me!!!

Hoist by your own Petard?

Now if you could be so nice as to reply in a friendly manner, a truly friendly manner, then maybe I might stop replying with your favourite picture each and every time!!

But you will have to learn to curb yourself first, OK?


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> I don't like to disappoint!!
> 
> And I will continue to "not disappoint" you each and every time you post your vile and rude posts to me!!!
> 
> ...


Did you just sober up there squarehead .
My post was over 8 days ago.
Typical of you a day late and a dollar short.
LOL


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Augustgran said:


> Did you just sober up there squarehead .
> My post was over 8 days ago.
> Typical of you a day late and a dollar short.
> LOL


Oh you would like me to post more often? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

And I thought you wanted it less often!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

Should I post it daily? Or several times in each post? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

So no problem here it is again:- :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> Oh you would like me to post more often? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> And I thought you wanted it less often!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> ...


Oh I am sooo scared!!! LOL
You should use that pic as your avatar.
Considering you obviously did NOT read the caption when I posted it did you herr squarehead.?
You are truly beyond pathetic.
LOL ! Keep posting your wife's pic! Nothing to me. LOL


----------

